# Looking for a machinist to cut and re-thread...



## scout24 (Apr 19, 2012)

Short version of my request- I'm looking to cut down a Malkoff MD2 to 1x18350/ 1x123 size. Sweet short 2-level host would result, great for my dog walking needs. I have gone the VME head/E1e sized body route, but love the Malkoff high/ low ring. These are a straight aluminum body and I'm hoping someone will be willing to give it a shot. Please PM or post here if you'd be interested in doing the work. May be more than one light if you're willing. Thanks for looking!


----------

